# Help with making driveway gates



## Geoff Brooker (16 May 2021)

Hi all, I have been getting quotes for a pair of hardwood driveway gates and they are astronomical!
I’m now thinking of constructing my own, hardwood, about 12 feet wide. I have basic woodworking skills but would appreciate any help on what type of hardwoods best suited and and anywhere I can get plans etc, also does anyone know a good timber supplier ? I’m in Southend Essex ? Any help appreciated, this will be a big project for me !


----------



## Argus (16 May 2021)

I've just come to this new post immediately after reading this item in today's online paper.









Building crisis looms as dwindling supplies bring sites grinding to a halt


Shortages, delays and soaring prices caused by Brexit, Covid and the Suez blockage are holding up projects across the nation




www.theguardian.com





There are other recent observations from people on this site and others about increasing timber prices, so it may be worth waiting to see what happens when/if normality returns.

Not wishing to put a damper on things, but good luck.


----------



## Austin Branson (16 May 2021)

Hello Geoff, I recently mentored a chap making garden gates, and they came out very well. As I recall, he made them from larch, and I believe that ro be a good choice. My own gates are commercially made of oak. The important thing is to make sure that the gates are braced (a heavy member running diagonally from the bottom hinge side corner in the direction of the too slam side). If you look on pinterest you’ll see dozens. Stay in touch. Austin


----------



## TheTiddles (16 May 2021)

The thing about waiting for “normal” to return, is it probably never will.


----------



## Adam W. (16 May 2021)

The Woodwright's Shop | Oak Field Gate | Season 30 | Episode 12 | PBS


Mortise and tenon joints frame this classic feature of the English countryside.




www.pbs.org





A Suffolk 5 bar gate in the making. It's on youtube too if it doesn't work.


----------



## Doug71 (16 May 2021)

Here is a recent thread of someone doing similar to you if it's any help, looked to turn out well. Meranti wouldn't be my first choice of timber though.









Meranti double driveway gates


Hi All , First post and first ‘proper’ project. Driveway gates in Meranti. I had planned on finishing with an Osmo colour but now favouring a stain or oil to preserve the lovely wood look. However been slightly alarmed regarding Meranti and its Oily nature? so some early replies I had from...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## dzj (16 May 2021)

Perhaps a metal/ wood combo as a transitory solution?


----------



## robgul (16 May 2021)

This might be useful - Keith Brown -


----------



## Ollie78 (16 May 2021)

Astronomical us a bit relative. If its a solid construction with Iroko or some other Teak style timber the material cost is not insignificant. Price up the timber and you might be surprised.
In theory a gate is a fairly simple project, it's just big. 

Ollie


----------



## RobinBHM (16 May 2021)

Geoff Brooker said:


> does anyone know a good timber supplier ? I’m in Southend Essex


Brooks bros

Danbury for softwood -major importers of western red cedar, Douglas fir, Siberian larch etc
Chelmsford for hardwood - iroko, marantinetc


----------



## thetyreman (16 May 2021)

timber costs have gone up massively, sweet chestnut is a good one in terms of cost and it's very durable, english woodlands timber sell it, I'd contact them to ask for a quote.


----------



## johnnyb (16 May 2021)

mine cost about £800 in sapele. but these were mortice and tenoned and fairly sizeable. which means tools. it was over £60 in Sadolin! I didn't brace mine but I did through tenon and wedge them. I really liked a latch system called locinox French stainless and wonderfully made. you do need minimum 4 inch stiles for that though.


----------



## Geoff Brooker (16 May 2021)

Thanks everybody for the advice, plenty to go on there, I’ll keep u posted !


----------



## Inspector (16 May 2021)

I wanted to ask out of curiosity, when you said 12' gates was that 2 gates 12' long each or 2 gates to span a 12' opening?

Pete


----------



## Geoff Brooker (17 May 2021)

2 gates to span a 12 foot opening so 2 x 6 feet


----------



## Cabinetman (17 May 2021)

Hi Geoff, you say you have basic woodworking skills, but you are going to need a big morticer as well for gates like those, I read of somebody else doing something similar recently and as they didn’t have one they used 3 bits of thinner material and made up the joints by glueing and screwing using polyurethane glue – to explain, the mortice was created by leaving a gap in the middle plank and the tenon was created by having the middle plank sticking out further than the two pieces of wood on either side of it, this created the shoulders. But you will definitely need a brace on gates that wide. If you’re not sure just say and I’ll do you a quick sketch. Ian


----------



## recipio (17 May 2021)

Iroko is a good choice assuming you can machine it. Time to invest in a Festool Domino XL ?


----------



## Adam W. (17 May 2021)

Or you could just use a mortice chisel.


----------



## TheTiddles (17 May 2021)

A hammer and chisel will do this easily, if you can’t do it without expensive machines, I bet you can’t do it with them either.


----------



## Geoff Brooker (20 May 2021)

Thanks everyone much appreciate all your replies


----------



## kmcleod (24 May 2021)

Chelmsford- Home - J. Gard & & Sons
Always helpful, know what you are looking for, but have a chat with them, as are usually helpful - and take a look at the 'offcuts pile' there is usually a bunch of good stuff in there !


----------

